# Colpo di scena



## fellini

any thoughts on how to translate "colpo di scena" into English?


----------



## Silvia

(Dramatic) turn of events? Or 'coup de théâtre'


----------



## fellini

Thank you! That will work.
-F


----------



## alahay

I must admit that this is the first post I read on this forum cause I happened to be also searching for a good translation of "Colpo Di Scena". 

I believe that "colpo di scena" is fairly contextual and in some contexts it would translate to "surprise".


----------



## Jana337

In alcuni contesti forse "U-turn".

Jana


----------



## You little ripper!

It can also mean "sensation" in some other context.


----------



## Jana337

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It can also mean "sensation" in some other context.


Sensation? Potresti spiegarlo un po' e farci un esempio?

Grazie,

Jana


----------



## You little ripper!

It would be very similar to how "dramatic turn of events" might be used as a newspaper headline to attract attention.
Perhaps I don't understand the essence of the expression???


----------



## jupa

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It can also mean "sensation" in some other context.


When I first read this, I thought you meant "sensation" as in  a feeling... like "This medication could cause a burning sensation."
Then, it hit me that you meant "sensation" as in a big event or movement like, "The new movie was a sensation. Fans from across the nation were flocking to see it."

Is that what you meant?


----------



## You little ripper!

jupa said:
			
		

> When I first read this, I thought you meant "sensation" as in a feeling... like "This medication could cause a burning sensation."
> Then, it hit me that you meant "sensation" as in a big event or movement like, "The new movie was a sensation. Fans from across the nation were flocking to see it."
> 
> Is that what you meant?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Jana337

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It would be very similar to how "dramatic turn of events" might be used as a newspaper headline to attract attention. Perhaps I don't understand the essence of the expression???


Charles, I am sure you do understand. It was me who misunderstood you. I didn't think of this meaning of sensation. 

Jana


----------



## Silvia

Sensation has nothing to do with colpo di scena.


----------



## You little ripper!

Silvia said:
			
		

> Sensation has nothing to do with colpo di scena.


I've just checked the Webster's Rosetta dictionary and the translation of "colpo di scena" comes up as "sensation".  Is this a similar situation to the one we had with "pronipote", where translating a word one way doesn't necessarily translate viceversa?


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I've just checked the Webster's Rosetta dictionary and the translation of "colpo di scena" comes up as "sensation". Is this a similar situation to the one we had with "pronipote", where translating a word one way doesn't necessarily translate viceversa?


 
My spanish teacher used to say "dictionaries are your worst enemies" . She was a dictionary editor herself and she told us that sometimes a translation of a word depended on how they woke up that morning...

Dictionaries are made by human beings, so they are prone to be wrong.

B.t.w, Garzanti says:
_colpo di scena:_ coup de théâtre (_o_ stage trick).

I wonder if "stage trick" can actually be the correct translation of "colpo di scena" (or rather "trucco di scena"?)

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> My spanish teacher used to say "dictionaries are your worst enemies" . She was a dictionary editor herself and she told us that sometimes a translation of a word depended on how they woke up that morning...
> 
> Dictionaries are made by human beings, so they are prone to be wrong.
> 
> B.t.w, Garzanti says:
> _colpo di scena:_ coup de théâtre (_o_ stage trick).
> 
> I wonder if "stage trick" can actually be the correct translation of "colpo di scena" (or rather "trucco di scena"?)
> 
> Uinni


Thanks Uinni.
The same (unreliable???) Webster's dictionary translates "Coup de théâtre" as: 
*1*. A dramatic surprise.
*2*. A sensational bit of stagecraft.
*3*. A highly successful theatrical production.


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks Uinni.
> The same (unreliable???) Webster's dictionary translates "Coup de theatre" as:
> *1*. A dramatic surprise.
> *2*. A sensational bit of stagecraft.
> *3*. A highly successful theatrical production.


 
While no 3 looks like a ridiculous translation, I find the 2dn a valid option for it is practically another (maybe weaker?) way of expressing translation no 1.


Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> While no 3 looks like a ridiculous translation, I find the 2dn a valid option for it is practically another (maybe weaker?) way of expressing translation no 1.
> 
> 
> Uinni


Boh!


----------



## clapec

Is it possible to translate 'colpo di scena' as _'turn-up_ (or _out_?)_ for the books'_?
I read it in a novel some time ago...


----------



## Shootingsp

Help!

Non rieco a trovare una traduzione plausibile di "colpo di scena", sempre riferito all'ambito sportivo...

Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa? grazie mille!


----------



## Alfry

Non credo ci sia una traduzione alla lettera.

Un colpo di scena è un "unexpected moment during the match"

Puoi darci la frase completa ed un po' più di contesto?


----------



## ratto

Alfry non pensa che sia usato significare 'the turning point'della gara?


----------



## Alfry

I might be wrong here, but a turning point is something that makes things change.

Un colpo di scena could be different.

If a naked man showed up while they are playing, that would be a 'colpo di scena'.
Something unusual


----------



## ratto

Ok but I bet that would be a hell of a turning turning point in any game


----------



## Shootingsp

Intanto grazie!
Il contesto è sportivo.

La Frase: "x è il favorito nella corsa all'oro _(medaglia)_, e solamente un colpo di scena potrebbe farlo scivolare fuori dalla zona podio"


----------



## Alfry

Yes, I think so.  A turning exclamation mark rather than a turning point 

Anyway, a turning point is a "punto di svolta" rather than a colpo di scena, in my opinion.

Let's see what others think of this.


----------



## Alfry

I would go with 'unexpected event'.


----------



## ratto

Si,ha ragione Alfry,diciamo in questo caso:An act of God or A freak occurence etc etc


----------



## Shootingsp

Ratto, It surely would be! 

What I'm doing it's a sort of speech or commentary for a sport-video, and as you can see from the sentence I posted up there, what I mean with "colpo di scena" in this context it's something closer to a "neked man running trough the field" then a "punto di svolta... "

In ogni caso un uomo che attraversa nuto il campo sarebbe il migliore dei colpi di scena, perchè qui parliamo di tiro a segno!


----------



## Alfry

ratto said:
			
		

> Si,ha ragione Alfry,diciamo in questo caso:An act of God or A freak occurence etc etc


 
Yes, that's exactly what I was looking for.

Grazie Ratto.

Edit:


			
				Shootingsp said:
			
		

> In ogni caso un uomo che attraversa nuto il campo sarebbe il migliore dei colpi di scena, perchè qui parliamo di tiro a segno!


 
OMG that made my day


----------



## Shootingsp

Grazie a tutti!

A freak occurence is perfect. 

Considerando che non devo tradurre letteralmente, e che si tratta di qualcosa tipo cronaca, come suona


"...in the games for the gold, mr. X is the absolute favourite, and just a freak occurence could push him out/pull him down of the podium..."


----------



## ratto

In the race for gold mr x is the red hot favorite and only a freak occurence now could drag him off/from the podium.
 Prego.


----------



## Giuseppe75

Maybe it is possible to translate it as a "turning point"


----------



## Realta

Hi,

It means "a twist" as is often said of a surprise in a book or film plot, usually occurs towards the end of the story.

R.


----------



## alfabeta

What about just "dramatic twists"? Or "twists and turns" in the context of movie and book plots?


----------



## You little ripper!

Or 'an unexpected turn of events' in the case of a streaker in the middle of the game.


----------



## surya

Si potrebbe dire "dramatic twists and turns", quando si tratta di più colpi di scena all'interno di una storia/libro/film ecc.... 

Hope it helps!


----------



## elena73

_Twist of Fate_??
may refer to: a _twist of fate_, an  unpredicted or random occurrence with far-reaching consequences


----------



## Teerex51

In books and movies you get _plot twists_.


----------



## molster

I realise this is a very old post but for anyone's future reference, I thought I'd chuck in some thoughts as I have also been trying to think of a translation for 'Colpo di scena' in context of a film description, and whilst all of the above might fit in other contexts, I was struggling to find the most apt use within the context I was searching  for, until the expression 'a dramatic twist' finally came to mind. 

It occurs to me that a 'dramatic turn of events's works too but can be a little long-winded for some circumstances. Equally depending on the context 'a plot twist' or a 'twist in the plot' would also work,...

I'm thinking particularly in the context of 'una colpo di scena improvviso'  for example might translate as 'a sudden/unexpected twist in the plot', whereas (in the context I was searching for, for example) certain characters might exist to provide 'varie colpi di scena' in which case this might more accurately translate as characters who provide various 'dramatic twists' to the narrative.

Hope this is useful to anyone, it's been bugging me for a couple of days so thought I'd share!


----------



## Koritensa

Thank you molster, although the post is old the topic is still hot, and I am making use of your translation five years later.


My definition of "Colpo di scena" is a "totally unexpected occurrence, during the course of a theatral piece, that  leads to a completely modified view of events". 
(The origin comes from the theatre, although the concept can be figuratively transferred into any other context)

In 'Beautiful mind', a great 'colpo di scena' is when it comes out that John's best friend Charlie is only a product of his imagination. This makes you reconsider all previous events concerning Charlie.

(By the way, thank you for correcting my English!)


----------

